# Drucken - welche Bibliothek favorisiert Ihr?



## Balian (15. Jul 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich will mich jetzt mit dem Drucken in Java beschäftigen. Habe auch das Forum auch schon gut durchwühlt.

Also, ich möchte dem User nicht "zumuten" Open Office zu installieren, also fällt diese Möglichkeit weg. Da bleibt ja nur noch itext und jasper oder? Gut da itext ne LGPL hat kann ich die auch in kommerziellen Projekten nutzen, bei jasper muss ich erstmal nach der Lizenz schauen..

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen.

Gruß

Balain


----------



## Guest (15. Jul 2007)

meinst du das ...
http://schmidt.devlib.org/java/document-libraries.html

oder sowas...
Desktop.getDesktop.print(new File("Pfad zu meinem File"))

;-)


----------



## SnooP (16. Jul 2007)

fo bzw. FOP von Apache.


----------



## mikachu (16. Jul 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen... ich möchte dem User nicht "zumuten" Open Office zu installieren...


warum nicht?

bist du etwa ein verfechter von microsoft office?

wenn man das einmal hat, und das kostenfrei, kann man das ganz gut nutzen.

*passt zwar nicht ganz zum thread, aber...*


----------



## The_S (16. Jul 2007)

mika.fhdw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Balian hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil viele User (wie z. B. auch ich) es ablehnen, extra für eine Software eine andere (mit einer mehrere 100MB Große Installationsdatei) Anwendung zu suchen, runterzuladen und zu installieren!


----------



## Balian (16. Jul 2007)

@Gast - Die Linkliste ich genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Juchu !!! Danke   

@snoop - FOP hab ich auch schon mal gelesen, werde ich mir auch anschauen.

@mika.fhdw  - Du kannst einem normalen User das nicht zumuten. Vielleicht einer Firma.

@Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch  - Genau meine Meinung.


Gruß

Balian


----------



## tuxedo (16. Jul 2007)

Acrobat ist fast überall zu finden, bzw gehört in den Büro-Alltag. Hab es bis jetz tso gehandhabt dass ich via Kommandozeile Acrobat zum drucken des PDFs bewegt hab. Hat ganz gut geklappt, auch bei vielen Ausdrucken.

Die PDF hab ich allerdings mit OpenOffice und JOOReports bzw JOOConverter erstellt.

- Alex


----------



## Murray (16. Jul 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Acrobat ist fast überall zu finden, bzw gehört in den Büro-Alltag. Hab es bis jetz tso gehandhabt dass ich via Kommandozeile Acrobat zum drucken des PDFs bewegt hab. Hat ganz gut geklappt, auch bei vielen Ausdrucken.
> 
> Die PDF hab ich allerdings mit OpenOffice und JOOReports bzw JOOConverter erstellt.



Der "Umweg" über PDF hat auch den Vorteil, dass man beim Drucken nicht viel ändern muss, wenn man die Funktionalität der Anwendung später mal (alternativ) als Client-Server-Lösung mit Web-(2.0)-Oberfläche zur Verfügung stellen will. Außerdem hat man mit dem Acrobat-Reader automatisch eine sehr mächtige Druckvorschau, mit der der Anwender normalerweise auch schon vertraut ist.


----------



## Gast (16. Jul 2007)

da es aber auch gebräuchliche alternativen wie foxit gibt würde ich das auch nicht voraussetzen


----------



## SnooP (16. Jul 2007)

Seh ich auch so... - von daher ist fo(p) da besser  ... da kann ich je nach gusto mal pdf erstellen, dann auch ps - meinetwegen kann man auch nen jpeg daraus erstellen, was für eigene Preview-Geschichten natürlich ganz schick ist (z.B. Darstellung als Thumbnails auf einer Webübersichtsseite)...

Die Einarbeitungszeit ist zugegebenermaßen evtl. etwas höher als was anderes - habe iText nur kurz angeguckt - da hat mich das sehr programatische abgeschreckt. FO ist vom Konzept her sehr ähnlich zu html.. und gerade in Verbindung mit Velocity kann man mit vernünftigem Templating schnelle und gute Ergebnisse bekommen.

Auch wenn FOP manchmal rumzickt - geb ich ja gerne zu


----------



## egrath (17. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

wenn es nur um das Drucken von PDF's geht, ich hab sowas vor einiger Zeit gebraucht und dabei auf die JPedal Library zurückgegriffen (zum rendern der PDF's) und danach mit JPS ausgedruckt. Die Applikation findet sich auf meiner HP (Link) inkl. Sourcecode falls Du einen schnellen überblick über die beiden Dinge kriegen willst.

Grüsse,
Egon


----------



## tuxedo (17. Jul 2007)

Wobei man beo JPedal wieder die GPL-Lizenz erwähnen sollte.

Aber auf der anderen Seite: Wenn man dein wirklich schickes Tool parallel zur eigenen Anwendung einsetzt, dann kann das eigene Programm doch auch "nicht-gpl" sein. Die Programme sind quasi unabhängig voneinander.


----------



## Balian (24. Jul 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kämpfe mich seid Stunden durchs Internet und denke, dass ich am besten ein Reportingtool verwenden sollte. Warum itext oder FOP? Ich möchte nur etwas ausdrucken? Eine Reporttool scheint mir da passend. Es bleibt also die Wahl zwischen BIRT oder JReport. Ich glaube ich versuche mal BIRT.

Was denkt ihr?

Gruß

Balian


----------



## Guest (24. Jul 2007)

Balian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich kämpfe mich seid Stunden durchs Internet und denke, dass ich am besten ein Reportingtool verwenden sollte. Warum itext oder FOP? Ich möchte nur etwas ausdrucken? Eine Reporttool scheint mir da passend. Es bleibt also die Wahl zwischen BIRT oder JReport. Ich glaube ich versuche mal BIRT.
> 
> ...


Da BIRT ein quasi Standard bei Eclipse geworden ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass es künftig
weiterentwickelt wird und dass die Dokumentation und Community-Unterstützung ebenfalls stimmt.  
Es gibt auch bereits gute Bücher dazu. z.B. ISBN 0-321-44259-8 bei Addison-Wesley.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jul 2007)

Softframeworks JPDF


----------



## Balian (29. Jul 2007)

So, da bin ich mal wieder.........

und um ehrlich zu sein, ich bin keinen Schritt weiter. Birt, IReport oder itext. Lizenztechnisch gesehen, ist das für kommerzielle Zwecke wohl egal, da bei allen Bibliotheken das Verlinken erlaubt ist, nur halt nicht in einer Jar.

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.

Hm.....


----------



## The_S (30. Jul 2007)

Tjoa, da ja scheinbar alle Bibliotheken deine Anforderungen erfüllen musst du dich wohl oder übel selbst entscheiden.


----------

